# Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

						Ubisofts Executive Director Alain Corre zeigt die Strategie auf, wie man eigene Marken à la "Assassin's Creed" stärken will. Denn nur mit starken Marken kann man sich dem Ziel nähern, aus aktuell zwei Milliarden Spieler fünf Milliarden zu machen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*


----------



## Research (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Nur mal so, hat mal jemand ausgerechnet wie viele Milliarden Menschen:
A) Zugriff auf Strom
B) Internet
C) Technik (PC/Handy/Tablet...)
D) Freie Finanzen für A,B und C
E) Freie Finanzen für die Spiele
F) die Zeit dafür frei
G) das Interesse dafür
H) das passende Alter dafür?
I) die Erlaubnis diese Spiele zu spielen (Zensur, Religion...)


----------



## RedBrain (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Ganz einfach: Die Spiele auf Steam veröffentlichen.


----------



## Amigo (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Was nehmen die oder fehlt um solche Zahlen zu nennen? Ziele und Träume sind ja schön, aber das liest sich so hart phantasiert... vllt. sollte Ubi erstmal auf eine Milliarde User kommen.


----------



## sirDav1d (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*



Research schrieb:


> Nur mal so, hat mal jemand ausgerechnet wie viele Milliarden Menschen:
> A) Zugriff auf Strom
> B) Internet
> C) Technik (PC/Handy/Tablet...)
> ...




Ubisoft denkt halt nicht so weit, hätte auch von EA oder Bethesda kommen können.

EA = für jede neue Milliarde Spieler, eine kostenlose Lootbox für ein Spiel deiner Wahl.
Bethesda = 16 times the detail, almost double amound the player, 5 billions people on one server, only on Fallout 76.


----------



## MRM70 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*



Research schrieb:


> Nur mal so, hat mal jemand ausgerechnet wie viele Milliarden Menschen:
> A) Zugriff auf Strom
> B) Internet
> C) Technik (PC/Handy/Tablet...)
> ...



Wobei die Frage ist, ob die so rechnen. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, das jemand der 5 Ubisoft Spiele besitzt, als 5 Spieler zählt. Gibt auch andere Bereiche wo das ähnlich gemacht wird. zB hatte der HVV 2017 781 Mio Passagiere - das bedeutet aber nicht, das es 781 Mio verschiedene Individuen waren, sondern nur, das es 781 Mio Fahrten von Passagieren gab.


----------



## sinchilla (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Der Verein ist mir derartig unsympathisch, das geht gar nicht, so ein egozentrischer Verbaldurchfall. Getrieben von Gier, klingt fast sektenartig was die vom Stapel lassen.

Da wurde das Näschen wohl ein bissl überpudert...vllt holen die Tatsachen sie wieder auf den Boden, ein paar Millionen Lemminge haben sie ja.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Man merkt halt langsam doch die Hitze....


----------



## Cosmas (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Rechnen die für jedes Spiel die Verkäufe oder Spitzensätze der Online-Titel zusammen oder wei kommen die auf diese utopischen Zahlen und grössenwahnsinnigen Wunschvorstellungen?

Was immer die sich einwerfen...wird hoffentlich schnell verboten.


----------



## Nosi (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Lol, und kein Wort darüber wie man die Qualität der Spiele verbessern will. So klappt`s bestimmt


----------



## Ion (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Ubisoft macht momentan vieles richtig, wenn man mal solche "Perlen" wie Anthem oder Fallout 76 ansieht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eH18FyNbe_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dass die von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler kommen, bezweilfe ich zwar, zulegen werden sie aber trotzdem.


----------



## Research (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*



MRM70 schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist, ob die so rechnen. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, das jemand der 5 Ubisoft Spiele besitzt, als 5 Spieler zählt. Gibt auch andere Bereiche wo das ähnlich gemacht wird. zB hatte der HVV 2017 781 Mio Passagiere - das bedeutet aber nicht, das es 781 Mio verschiedene Individuen waren, sondern nur, das es 781 Mio Fahrten von Passagieren gab.



Korrekt, da es keine einzigartigen Pasagiere sind.
@PCGH müsste den Unique Visitor aus dem Werbe-Bereich kennen, aka Klicks VS Unique Visitor.

Im Nahverkehr legitim.

Bei einer Plattform mit LOGIN und AGBs die, wahrscheinlich, Multi-Account verbieten, eher schwierig.
Vielleicht zählen die Spieler pro gespieltes Spiel, pro Jahr.


----------



## slasher (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

5 MilliARDEN! Das sollte man sich mal überlegen...

Ziemlich sportliches Ziel! bei 7,5 Milliarden Bewohnern dieses Planeten.

Also in naher Zukunft wird dieses Ziel nicht umzusetzen sein.

Aber vielleicht irgendwann 2150 wenn wir 10-12 Milliarden sind, denkbar. 

Edit: Aber bei genauer Überlegung, wenn sie "Upgrades" zum RealLife Play anbieten, wo wir ja alle eine Lebenssimulation zocken, wäre es umsetzbar


----------



## rehacomp (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Ich weiß auch nicht was die eingenommen haben, aber ich will auch was davon!

Also wenn Sie Spiele für Alter 0-99 Jahre haben und den Spielern auch was von Ihrem Dope abgeben, könnt´s klappen  Denn Kunde werden müssen Sie ja auch noch wollen


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*



Nosi schrieb:


> Lol, und kein Wort darüber wie man die Qualität der Spiele verbessern will. So klappt`s bestimmt



Naja, wie sonst auch überall. Die Qualität wird immer unterirdischer, auf Bestandskunden pfeifen sie und stattdessen investiert man im Marketing und Werbung um neue Kunden zu angeln.
Es werden Ziele gesetzt, die einfach absolut aus der Luft gegriffen sind und die total unrealistisch sind.
Wie man diese Ziele erreichen sollte, überlegt man sich nicht. Hauptsache man hat das Ziel.

Diese Vorgehensweise ist heute in vielen Firmen gang und gäbe


----------



## KrHome (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Kein einziges Ubisoft Spiel hat sich über 50 Millionen Mal verkauft. 

Die realistische Reichweite des Unternehmens liegt markenübergreifend (Spiele, Filme, Merchandise) bei vielleicht 100 Millionen Menschen und 300 Millionen wäre ein langfristig realistisches Ziel, wenn man sich deutlich breiter aufstellt. Wie die ihre Reichweite schönrechnen, darüber kann man nur spekulieren. Wahrscheinlich zählen sie alle jemals verkauften Ubisoft Produkte zusammen, was aber überhaupt nichts mit der eigenen Reichweite zu tun hat. 

*edit:
*Nach Sichtung der Quelle...
_



			However, with new streaming and subscription services on the horizon - not to mention the next super-powerful iterations of the Xbox and PlayStation - Ubisoft’s stated aim of reaching five billion gamers no longer seems like the stuff of fantasy.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
...ist klar was sie meinen. Es geht um die generelle Reichweite, die man mit Videospielen erzielen kann und da es in Zukunft neue Technologien geben wird und auch der Smartphone Markt - insbesondere in Schwellenländern - weiter wächst, steigt auch die Reichweite. Die News hier könnte also irreführender nicht sein.

Es ist immer dasselbe, der Newsbereich auf PCGH ist ohne Sichtung der Quelle (wenn überhaupt eine verlinkt wird) komplett unbrauchbar und regelmäßig irreführend.


----------



## yingtao (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*



Cosmas schrieb:


> Rechnen die für jedes Spiel die Verkäufe oder Spitzensätze der Online-Titel zusammen oder wei kommen die auf diese utopischen Zahlen und grössenwahnsinnigen Wunschvorstellungen?
> 
> Was immer die sich einwerfen...wird hoffentlich schnell verboten.



Das kommt im Artikel der PCGH leider nicht richtig rüber. Mit den 2 Milliarden Spielern sind nicht die Spieler der Ubisoft Spiele gemeint sondern alle Spieler (PC, Konsole, Mobile, Streaming) der Welt zusammen oder anders Formuliert, der aktuelle Spielemarkt umfasst 2 Milliarden Spieler und der Markt soll in der Zukunft auf 5 Milliarden Spieler wachsen wodurch Ubisoft hoffentlich auf 1 Milliarde Spieleverkäufe insgesamt kommt. In der Quelle kommt es durch den Kontext des Interviews besser rüber das allgemein über den Spielemarkt gesprochen wird und nicht nur die Ubisoft eigenen Spieler.


----------



## sunburst1988 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Meistverkauftes Videospiel aller Zeiten:

Tetris - ca. 495.000.000 Verkäufe

Ubisoft:

Hold my beer!

Jaja, die Hitze...


----------



## Downsampler (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Vielleicht sollten sie sich mal andere Galeonsfiguren für ihre Spiele und Werbekampagnen aussuchen, außer den bekannten "Berufsmördern". xD


----------



## Stormado (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*



yingtao schrieb:


> Das kommt im Artikel der PCGH leider nicht richtig rüber. Mit den 2 Milliarden Spielern sind nicht die Spieler der Ubisoft Spiele gemeint sondern alle Spieler (PC, Konsole, Mobile, Streaming) der Welt zusammen oder anders Formuliert, der aktuelle Spielemarkt umfasst 2 Milliarden Spieler und der Markt soll in der Zukunft auf 5 Milliarden Spieler wachsen wodurch Ubisoft hoffentlich auf 1 Milliarde Spieleverkäufe insgesamt kommt. In der Quelle kommt es durch den Kontext des Interviews besser rüber das allgemein über den Spielemarkt gesprochen wird und nicht nur die Ubisoft eigenen Spieler.



Genau so habe ich das auch verstanden. Nicht Ubisoft will 5 Milliarden Spieler, sondern der Markt insgesamt soll hier ansteigen. Und möglich ist dies grundsätzlich schon, vor allem, da es so viele unterschiedliche Genres gibt.
Mein Vater z.B. spielt sehr gerne einfach Schach, meine Mutter Moorhuhn.

Die Frage lautet nur: wie schnell will man dies schaffen? Bzw. mit welchen Mitteln will man ärmere Regionen ebenfalls versorgen?


----------



## geist4711 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

in der praxis hat ubisoft sich mit folgenden maßnahmen selbst geschadet (ich bin auf sicher nicht der einzige bei dem es so war/ist):
ab siedler5 online-zwang selbst beim singleplayer -wurde nie wieder gekauft
bei anno das selbe ab anno 2020(? grad nicht sicher ob das 2020 war).
alles auf uplay-zwang umstellen -es wurde nix mehr gekauft (naja die interessanten titel waren vorher ja schon ausgeklammert)
dann auchnoch der wechsel zum epic-store -da kauft man dann erst recht nicht wenn man steam schon hat und nicht noch einen store haben will.
zusätzlich verbiegt man das gameplay der spiele gerne dahin das es keinen spass mehr macht -diese versionen werden dann zusätzlich uninteressant, siehe siedler wo es dann 'helden' und was fürn kram plötzlich gibt.

was für die zukunft was bringen könnte:
spiele, vor allem die älteren so patchen das man sie auf den neuesten betriebssystemen auch noch spielen kann, ohne stundenlanges testen und probieren. evtl ja für kleines geld eine win-xy-version rausbringen, zb die alten siedlers für win10.

die obigen krtikpunkte ausräumen dürfte auch mehr kunden generieren und die verkäufe steigern.


----------



## Nuallan (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Ubi ist in letzter Zeit in meiner Gunst ziemlich gestiegen. Ich hab einige gute Spiele von denen gespielt, bei denen ich mich nicht komplett abgezockt und verarscht gefühlt hab, wie z.B. Division 1+2,  AC:O, Anno 1800.. Wenn sie so weitermachen, sehe ich sie bald weit vor EA, die praktisch nur noch Kernschrott produzieren und eigentlich seit Jahren nur noch vom Glücksspiel aka Fifa Ultimate Team leben. Fünf Milliarden ist natürlich trotzdem komplett utopisch.


----------



## Lexx (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die Spiele auf Steam veröffentlichen.


Oder für Android/iOS und zwar auf Mandarin und Hindi.


----------



## yingtao (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*



Stormado schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich das auch verstanden. Nicht Ubisoft will 5 Milliarden Spieler, sondern der Markt insgesamt soll hier ansteigen. Und möglich ist dies grundsätzlich schon, vor allem, da es so viele unterschiedliche Genres gibt.
> Mein Vater z.B. spielt sehr gerne einfach Schach, meine Mutter Moorhuhn.
> 
> Die Frage lautet nur: wie schnell will man dies schaffen? Bzw. mit welchen Mitteln will man ärmere Regionen ebenfalls versorgen?



Als Vergleich wurde der Zeitraum von 30 Jahren genannt (also Anfang der 90er). Was die Verbreitung von Spielen angeht muss man bedenken das Mobile und auch Streaming mit einbezogen werden soll. In Indien und vor allem Afrika verbreiten sich aktuell sehr schnell Smartphones (kosten umgerechnet ca. 20-40€) auf denen auch gespielt werden kann und wenn man sich anguckt wie schnell in z.B. Südamerika schnelles Internet (vor allem 4G/LTE) ausgebaut wird wäre auch Streaming eine Alternative.

Das ganze läuft dann wahrscheinlich so ab das in den ärmsten Ländern die Leute auf dem Smartphone anfangen wie z.B. in Afrika, dann mit besserer Infrastruktur vielleicht auf Streaming umschwenken und dann wie z.B. aktuell in China auf Konsolen oder den PC gehen.


----------



## bootzeit (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

2 Millarden user zocken UBI spiele  ?? Man ist das Niveau wirklich so gesunken  ??


----------



## Medcha (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Und wieder wird Nachfrage generiert. Keine natürlich entstandene Nachfrage. So arbeiten Konzerne: es geht nicht um Sinn und Verstand, sondern um Geld. Alle anderen Annahmen sind naiv. Vor allem Menschen, die marktwirtschaftliche Argumente suchen, diese Strategien zu erklären, sind von dieser Naivität betroffen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Damit habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Soviele Spieler sollen angeblich nur Ubisoft Spiele spielen?
Sind da mobile Spiele mit bei?
Selbst für alle Video & Computerspieler anderer Spiele zusammen wäre 2 Milliarden noch eine sehr große Zahl.
Aber 5 Milliarden? Die Erde hat 7 Milliarden Einwohner.  Das hört sich sehr utopisch an.

Edit: Achso das gilt wohl für alle Spieler ingesamt. Nicht nur für Ubisoft. Wollte schon meinen.
Aber 5 Milliarden Spieler wird man nie erreichen. Da sind viele sehr arme  und auch alte Menschen mit bei.


----------



## matty2580 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

Selbst wenn es 2 Milliarden Gamer (Casual + Konsolen + PC zusammen) gibt, ist es unrealistisch von Ubisoft anzunehmen dass sich die Zahl jetzt plötzlich vergrößern wird.
Das ist nur eine Info an die Shareholder, dass Gaming noch viel Wachstumspotential hat, mehr nicht.

Die anderen 5 Milliarden Menschen haben ganz andere Probleme als Gaming.
Da geht es nicht selten ums nackte Überleben......

Dieses Potential ist zwar theoretisch vorhanden, wird aber niemals aktivierbar für Ubisoft sein, nicht zu meinen Lebzeiten (ich bin 48 Jahre alt). ^^
Durch die Folgen der Globalisierung wurden so viele Menschen abgehängt, die niemals Anschluss finden werden, weil dass die Länder in denen sie leben unmöglich machen.


----------



## pizzazz (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ubisoft: So will man von zwei auf fünf Milliarden Spieler wachsen*

"...Jede Menge Leute sagen - inklusive meinem Chef [Yves Guillemot, Ubisoft CEO] -, dass es fünf Milliarden sein sollten. "

Sorry, aber da musste ich einfach mit dem Lesen aufhören, weil meine non-sequitur-Toleranzgrenze deutlich überschritten war.


----------

